# Which draft horse breed?



## CritterKeepers (Dec 1, 2011)

I am trying to start my own little homestead. We are on a few acres. Which Draft breed would be best to go with? Or would it be better to go with tri-purpose cattle? Plan on moving to the backwoods somewhere, and want to work out all the kinks before we get there. Any animal we take with us must serve a purpose, so the more useful the better. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a Belgian that I am planning on using for farm work when he is old enough. I would have much rather had a Percheron or some sort of Perch cross, or a smaller Belgian. 
My Belgian is very tall/leggy (He'll top out around 18.2-19hh). I would much rather have short and stocky- much easier to deal with (harnessing ect). Good thing about the Belgians though is that for the most part they are super quiet, easy to train, and have a very dopey/happy personality. 
If it were me, I'd go for a somewhat shorter, really stocky breed of draft (a pair would be ideal), though I wouldn't be totally opposed to the idea of an ox team either. Correct me if I'm wrong, but they aren't as spooky, they can pull just as much, and you can eat them if it doesn't work out  

Hope this helps


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Dec 2, 2011)

If you are wanting a good animal for plowing, pulling, riding etc... and want to be economical or if you will have limited grazing then a mule is really your best bet. I am a huge draft horse fan and use to raise them, both belgian and clydesdale, but a mule can stay fat on WAY less feed and hay than a horse, even a small breed horse. They are also very sturdy, hardy and live much longer if cared for properly. They are my pick, hands down for this type of situation.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 2, 2011)

How about a Haflinger?  They're smaller and don't eat as much as a large draft, and probably a little easier to deal with because they're not so massive.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Dec 2, 2011)

Just one more comment about a point that chubbydog811 made above as well  and a very good one at that, height! The drafts as a rule are VERY large but if going with one of them, Brambant (I think I spelled that right) belgians are short and very heavy built. They adhere way more closely to the draft animal of old and are around the 15 hand or so mark, way more manageable when working with heavy harness and gears than a 17 hand animal!


----------



## goodhors (Dec 2, 2011)

If you are really doing a back-to-the-land kind of plan for the future, you don't want a tall draft horse.
Those big ones eat more than they can work to produce in feed, so you have to buy feed.  My Grampa
actually farmed with horses, boy and man, and they were short animals.  What is called "easy keepers' 
because you worked them most of every day, while they grazed themselves full after being turned out.
They got a scoop of plain oats or a couple handfuls of corn for grain for coming when called each morning, 
not the expensive stuff from the store.  They stayed in good flesh, even working  hard daily.

His favorites were short and stocky, usually some mix of breeds that met his choices in conformation.  They
all had huge stride at the walk, could trot a good lick too, with the wagon or carriage behind going to town.  
Not BULKY, but not small either at 1400-1500 pounds, light on their feet.  He called them Chunks, and later 
said we should be hitching up our (old-style) QHs with all their bulging muscles.  Make them work for their 
living!  The Chunks and QH were just the same body type, but the QH knew who it's mother and 
father were! 

He didn't want them tall, with 15.2 the max.  Way too hard to hoist that heavy harness daily onto a tall horse. 
Good size hooves at 4 or 5 shoe size, with adequate bone above.  He thought the taller drafts were a joke,
called them "Hitch horses" and only suitable pulling show wagons.  They couldn't work all day, too leggy, not
really that strong with poor leverage on big or heavy loads.  They got tired fast trotting down the road to town 
after a mile or so.  Taller horses were also not what won at the horse pulls!  Back to the leverage problem of 
long legs.  He often went up to 3-4th place finish, with his farm pair, BAREFOOT.  But with no shoes, they just 
couldn't outpull that  last couple pounds added.  He was too cheap to put shoes on for just pulling them one day.  
He had a good time ribbing the others whom he outpulled with larger SHOD horses, bad driving skills!

Depending on what you expect horse to do for YOU, in pulling, those large ponies are very good work animals.  They
also are VERY easy keepers, who should be able to manage work without much extra grain.  European farmers
don't have money for all those costly feeds, ponies need to stay in good condition on grass.  Kind of like the small
cars that get the very high milage on each gallon.  They go and go.  Might need a couple trips to do a huge load,
but doesn't cost like using the semi truck!!

I would suggest you find some local draft horse groups that plow or harvest competitively, get involved.  You will 
find folks to learn from, how to manage a real work horse in heavy work.  There is SO MUCH more than just
hitching and dragging things away.  Do this BEFORE you purchase an animal.  They love having extra hands 
and showing others how farmers "used to do it" so you will be very welcome.  Draft animals look VERY COOL, 
but may be lots more work than you ever considered they would take.


----------



## CritterKeepers (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you all for the response. We are currently on only a few acres, however, we are trying to start a You-Pick farm. This small farm will pay for a larger farm, which will in turn allow us to purchase a large amount of land in the warmer areas of the Alaska Wilderness. We plan on being far from civilization. So the breed we choose would have to be able to pull a plow and a wagon. We will also need to go to town a few times a year, so an animal that we could ride will be a necessity as well. Due to that, horses will be a must. The problem is that I just dont know if we should get cattle that work, give milk, and are good for meat as well, with a normal sized horse. Or if we should get milk/meat cows and a draft horse that will work and easily broke to ride. As far as the size goes, I do agree, I will have to be able to physically manage the horse. Thanks for the great info!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 2, 2011)

I second the, "you don't want 18 hand drafts".  Think about it scientifically, the shorter they are, the easier it is for them put their weight into their collar, thus putting more force (leverage) pulling forward.  Where as if they are really tall, they waste energy.  And the bigger they are, the more they eat and that is for sure.  My two (Percheron and Spotted Draft) eat a round bale of hay a week right now.

My dradfts are for riding and pasture pets.  But if you want a nice all purpose horse, maybe look at a draft cross, a morgan or as PUMPKINPUP suggested a mule.  I personally love mules.  My father who grew up farming with horses always said take a mule over a horse any day.  His words "You can tie a mule to a wagon of grain and it will eat a little and than stop.  A horse would eat itself to death".  Those are his words, not mine.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 2, 2011)

CritterKeepers said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the response. We are currently on only a few acres, however, we are trying to start a You-Pick farm. This small farm will pay for a larger farm, which will in turn allow us to purchase a large amount of land in the warmer areas of the Alaska Wilderness. We plan on being far from civilization. So the breed we choose would have to be able to pull a plow and a wagon. We will also need to go to town a few times a year, so an animal that we could ride will be a necessity as well. Due to that, horses will be a must. The problem is that I just dont know if we should get cattle that work, give milk, and are good for meat as well, with a normal sized horse. Or if we should get milk/meat cows and a draft horse that will work and easily broke to ride. As far as the size goes, I do agree, I will have to be able to physically manage the horse. Thanks for the great info!


For homesteading I would get a Dual purpose cow like the Dexter or if you want a bigger type there's the Milking Shorthorn, Milking Devon, Sussex and others.

I have two Shires myself and use them for some old fashion farm work.  They are closer to the old fashion size of around 15 hands and last all day.  I give them a large scoop of Oats in the morning and evening if they are working.  They are also broke to ride and do well.  So far I haven't shoed them or very many of my other horses as long as you take care of them.


----------



## CritterKeepers (Dec 2, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## carolinagirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I had a Clydesdale once.  I really really wanted a draft and he was for sale, so I got him.  That horse was MASSIVE!! He was easily 18 hands tall and ate an ungodly amount of groceries.  The first night I bought him home he finished off an entire bale of hay.  I am tall, but I needed a fence to get on him.  He was really just too big to be practical.  And it was also nearly impossible to find a farrier who was willing to work on his feet.  At the same time I had a Percheron/TW cross mare that was a dream.  I agree with what the others have said...look for a smaller type draft horse.  Clydesdales are much bigger than you need.  They really don't have a typical draft horse temperament either.  They can be somewhat high strung.


----------



## PotterWatch (Dec 28, 2011)

We are looking at getting horses to help with our farm work and have narrowed our search to Haflingers.  We want something that won't eat all our pasture in 3 months and something that won't make harnessing an ordeal, height-wise.  Farrier work is also a big consideration.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 4, 2012)

I plan to use my thick mini stud, and mini/shetland mix colt when he is older. Both will be gelded. But I'll only have 1/4 - 1/2 acre. If I was going to start from scratch I think I'd just get some dairy steers as bottle babys my self. They could be got cheeper, and used sooner then a horse or mule colt or train adult. But thats just me.

A nice heavy pony mite due depending on how much land you have. Mules are hard to beat. And I don't see how you could go wrong with a pair of oxen. I really don't think you could go wrong att all unless you get more horse then you can use. If you want an animal that rides as well as it pulls I think a mule would be best. 
I'd love to have barbrants at some point, or sullfulk punch. I'm sure I didn't spell that all quite right. 

I've grown up with a mustang/belgian who is now 23, she has just been a big pet. But we don't trim her much...maybe twice a year max. She just does not need it. If your animal only needs trimed a few times a year that $25-$80 trim isn't too bad. If it's more often then that you mite just do it your self. It's really just a simple as triming your nails...only bigger. I dated a very good farrier for years, and he always said when in doubt cut it off. Just don't buy cheep nippers. We also go with out shoes 95% of the time...or maybe less as I've only had one mare shod three times and thats all.

Anyways I'm sure any of the animals you are thinking about will work. And if at some point you diside you want some other draft critter, you could trade of sell with worring about loseing money. People want a well used work animal.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 4, 2012)

Ramblings is pretty much right.  I have lots of land so and a heavy work load in the warmer months.  My Shires fit just right on my place and trained Draft horses are alot easier to come by in the midwest than I imagine in S. Cal.  I use my Shire's for mainly logging work and other places my tractor can't reach safely.  
I've heard of people using their own milking cows to plow their fields to save money, instead of getting steer oxen.  I haven't had or heard of anyone in my area or friend using Mules but from reading they sound like a good option.

A stout pony could certainly do the job on a small place, depending on the soil quality.


----------



## popsicle (Jan 10, 2012)

CritterKeepers said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the response. We are currently on only a few acres, however, we are trying to start a You-Pick farm. This small farm will pay for a larger farm, which will in turn allow us to purchase a large amount of land in the warmer areas of the Alaska Wilderness. We plan on being far from civilization. So the breed we choose would have to be able to pull a plow and a wagon. We will also need to go to town a few times a year, so an animal that we could ride will be a necessity as well. Due to that, horses will be a must. The problem is that I just dont know if we should get cattle that work, give milk, and are good for meat as well, with a normal sized horse. Or if we should get milk/meat cows and a draft horse that will work and easily broke to ride. As far as the size goes, I do agree, I will have to be able to physically manage the horse. Thanks for the great info!


Look at a book called Riding the Wild Side of Denali.  The Collins twins live off the grid in interior Alaska with sled dogs and Icelandic Ponies.


----------

